# [SOLVED] Upgrading to Windows 8 Pro



## HomicidalBunny (May 22, 2013)

Hi all,

This will be a bit of a long winded post, so, *incoming wall of text*. I will probably put a TL;DR at the bottom, so if you're short on time, take a peek.

I currently have an ASUS K55V Notebook PC, running Windows 8 64-bit. I would like to upgrade to Windows 8 Pro 64-bit. I tried to see if my computer was compatible with the Microsoft Windows 8 Pro Upgrade Pack with student eligibility, but after running the Windows Upgrade Assistant, I was informed that my country was not eligible for an upgrade, and to obtain Windows 8 Pro, I would have to buy the whole OS, and start from scratch. Note that the Windows 8 Pro OS Install package costs $400. 

I have since obtained a premium subscription to Microsoft Dreamspark, granting me a copy of every Windows OS, including Windows 8 Pro; so that $400 price tag is no longer an issue.

The next issue is installing this copy of Windows 8 Pro to my computer without losing all my files, settings, and programs, etc. I read somewhere that installing Windows 8 Pro to another partition on a disk drive would be an adequate compromise, but that would mean that I would then have to copy each and every program from my old partition (the one with Windows 8 Standard) to the new partition, and then delete the remaining, redundant files. Finally, I would move the freshly installed Windows 8 Pro package to the default C: partition and go on my merry way.

**Is there any other, faster, easier, less clumsy way of upgrading to Windows 8 Pro without losing anything?**

*TL;DR: How would one upgrade to a copy of Windows 8 Pro without losing all files, settings and programs?*

Any input would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks,
-Bunny


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading to Windows 8 Pro*

Well the best option is to back up any important data regardless so you don't lose anything.

When you go to install Windows 8 Pro it will ask to either do a Custom Install or a Full install.

By selecting Custom you can press "Upgrade" which should only upgrade Windows and not remove programs or files.


----------



## HomicidalBunny (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Upgrading to Windows 8 Pro*

Thanks for the really prompt reply Chief, 

Looks like it would be easier than I thought it would be. However, would it be a good idea to install/upgrade my version of Windows to another partition to be sure that no data is lost?

-Bunny


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading to Windows 8 Pro*

That would be one way of doing it. Not the most ideal but it would ensure you don't lose data.

To create a new partition open up Disk Management from the Search Menu.


----------



## HomicidalBunny (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Upgrading to Windows 8 Pro*

Would I make the partition big enough to only store the OS? I have a 1TB External HDD that I could back up my old program files, etc to. Then I would need only delete the original partition and copy over the program files, etc from my Ext HDD. Your thoughts?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading to Windows 8 Pro*

My thoughts would be to use that 1TB has a backup drive store all the files and items that are important then go ahead and do a upgrade and not a full reinstall :smile:

Basically your doing the same thing as I am suggesting however you want to do it as a partition.

As long as all of the data is backed up the only thing you can lose are the programs which you can reinstall regardless.


----------



## HomicidalBunny (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Upgrading to Windows 8 Pro*

What would happen if I were to move all the programs over the Ext HDD too? Because the 'extra' partition would then become C: again, wouldn't all the file locations and directories in the program config files be the same?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading to Windows 8 Pro*

You can't move programs. They are installed to that partition. You will need to reinstall all of them.

Unless you do the upgrade method like I suggested. Which should keep all of them in place.


----------



## HomicidalBunny (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Upgrading to Windows 8 Pro*

Ok that makes sense :smile: Please mark the thread as SOLVED.

Thanks for your input Chief,
-Bunny


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Upgrading to Windows 8 Pro*

No problem! Let me know if you need help with installing!


----------



## HomicidalBunny (May 22, 2013)

Thanks, I'll most likely be doing the upgrade process this weekend, so if I run into any dramas I'll let you know. Backing up will commence tonight. Would you recommend compressing the backed up files, or would that increase the risk of data loss/corruption?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It shouldn't, but I would leave all the settings on stock settings.

I personally like to backup files manually rather than Windows backup but it does do a good job of grabbing the files.


----------



## HomicidalBunny (May 22, 2013)

Im not using Windows backup as I find it tedious to use, and it backs up things I don't necessarily need/want. I've gotten through most of it thanks to having USB 3.0.


----------



## HomicidalBunny (May 22, 2013)

I'm having an issue with upgrading. I've burned the windows 8 pro .iso to a DVD, and I've set my UEFI boot priority to my optical drive. My PC boots from the DVD, and I get through the first few steps of upgrading, but when I accept the Terms and Conditions, the following comes up:

_The computer started using the Windows installation media. Remove the installation media and restart your computer so that Windows starts normally. Then, insert the installation media and restart the upgrade._​
Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

To do a upgrade you have to run the setup.exe file from the os you want to upgrade.


----------



## HomicidalBunny (May 22, 2013)

OK, I fixed that issue, it did the 'upgrade', and was running for about 2 hours, but it didn't upgrade to W8 Pro; it's still the standard edition. ARGH. Anyone have any ideas as to why it didn't upgrade? It kept all my files and programs, but didn't do anything other than reset my wallpaper and theme, and forget my WiFi credentials.

To help you better assist me, I clicked 'Upgrade' in the setup program. Should I be clicking something else to make it upgrade? I'm 100% positive that the key I used is for W8 Pro, too.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What are you upgrading from?


----------



## HomicidalBunny (May 22, 2013)

Alright, I figured it out. Using the 'Add features to Windows' and entering my W8 Pro key worked eventually.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Glad you got it working!


----------



## HomicidalBunny (May 22, 2013)

Alright, new problem. :sigh:

I have Microsoft Office Home and Student 2010. After upgrading, Office has become corrupt. I tried uninstalling and repairing the program, but when I click on an option in 'Programs and Features', my computer proceeds to restart, but no windows ever come up. I tried to use the Microsoft troubleshooting program 'FixIt', but to no avail - it said the issues were fixed, and yet when I clicked on 'change' in the Programs and Features window, my computer restarted.

I have an essay due on Monday, so I urgently need this issue to be fixed.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you uninstalled office you need to reinstall not repair it.


----------



## HomicidalBunny (May 22, 2013)

I've never actually uninstalled the program; Windows restarts before it has a chance to do anything.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What media are you using to install/repair USB, CD/DVD ?

And you have a key code correct?

If you do use Revo Uninstaller(Freeware) to remove office and than reinstall > Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems


----------



## HomicidalBunny (May 22, 2013)

Im using a CD, and I have product key to activate it. 

Thanks, I'll try Revo in the morning. *Fingers crossed*


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

If you really get in a bind and can't get office to install/function correctly, you could install LibreOffice for free which will allow you to create and edit Word documents seamlessly. I know how time critical it can be when the computer isn't playing nice.


----------



## HomicidalBunny (May 22, 2013)

Wrench97 said:


> What media are you using to install/repair USB, CD/DVD ?
> 
> And you have a key code correct?
> 
> If you do use Revo Uninstaller(Freeware) to remove office and than reinstall > Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems


Ok, I've gone through the first couple of steps with Revo, and now I'm on a window that says "Found leftover Registry items". Should I be selecting each and every bolded registry key? I used the "Simple" uninstall method.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you choose the *Select All* button (this only pertains to the files for the program you are uninstalling) and then the* Delete* button it will Delete only the files for that program you are uninstalling.


----------



## HomicidalBunny (May 22, 2013)

Oky doky, I've FINALLY managed to uninstall office and then reinstall it. Unfortunately, I had to use the "Take ownership" registry key to assist the installation, as the wizard displayed about 3 errors asking me to "Verify that the path exists and that you have sufficient permissions to make changes to it". But I digress, all is well for now. Now I just need to find any other issues that occurred from the upgrade and rectify them. I'll keep you guys posted if I encounter more issues.


----------

